# Mead serial # on seat tube



## Balloontyre (May 24, 2015)

Anyone know of frame origins for Mead that stamped serial numbers high left side of seat tube? I have a 05-10 Ranger with numbers placed on upper left seat tube, nothing on BB.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 24, 2015)

Mine Too!!!
It Most be a 1910s Thing!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 24, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Mine Too!!!
> It Most be a 1910s Thing!



The serial placement may be associated more with a specific frame supplier rather than an era, I have and had many Meads of this period,  this is the first I've seen with this distinguishing placement.
Do you have pics of your example of this bike?


----------



## redline1968 (May 24, 2015)

I'd say Canadian or English mead bike.


----------



## sam (May 24, 2015)

Sounds English to me too. Many of the English frames are stamped this way


----------



## Balloontyre (May 24, 2015)

Redline68, thanks. Do you have any info on Canadian sourced frames for Mead? That is interesting to me. 

Sam, thanks.   Nick-the-cut was thinking English too, not too surprised  by that, since Mead was obviously in business in England. 


Here's the frame, apart for an overhaul.


----------



## redline1968 (May 26, 2015)

No I don't but that is a very nice original frame.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Put humpty back together.

Continuing with the English made frame theory,
The chain, chain ring, pedals are English, although these are common to USA made Meads also.

Anyone with other supporting evidence to an English made frame?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey!!
How Come, Yours Doesn't Have the Standard "Ribbed" Fork and a Fancier Badge???


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey!!
How come it's not in my garage???


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2015)

She is sweet!!!!!! yummy grips!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey!!
> How Come, Yours Doesn't Have the Standard "Ribbed" Fork and a Fancier Badge???




I'm not sure what you mean by "Fancier Badge", do you mean the badge subsequent to these that ran for 30+ years, can you show a sample of fancier? The fork is typical  Mead, one of at least 7 different styles supplied to Mead for assembly.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> Hey!!
> How come it's not in my garage???



I was wondering the same thing,


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2015)

That looks plenty FANCY to me....


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 4, 2015)

bricycle said:


> That looks plenty FANCY to me....




That is What I Wanted to Say!!!
Yours is Fancier than!!! It's Also Missing the Sticky??


----------

